# New to Sharpies



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am going to be buying an ND upland bird license for ND for the first time ever, I have a few questions.....

1. Where do you typically find sharptail grouse? (I am not looking for the area) Meaning, what type of cover? Fields, (similar to pheasants), shelter belts, sloughs, wooded areas.......

2. Are there any restrictions on what type of grouse you can shoot? (meaning, males only like pheasants? or either sex like ruffed grouse?)

3. Out of curiosity....do sharptail grouse numbers follow a ten year cycle flucuation like ruffed grouse do?

Thanks for the help and happy hunting.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sharptails are open land birds. Usually you need to find large blocks of grassland-CRP-pasture with a mix of haylands and grain fields. If there is a sunflower field nearby they will be there. Think west of Jamestown, and N & S from there.
No restrictions on sex, they have to be in hand to see the difference.
They seem to cycle with the weather, but a pro could address that.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dick. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.

I saw on the other post that you would be interested in hunting grouse in MN sometime. If you ever get serious about that, let me know and I will help point you in the right direction.

Thanks again for the info.


----------

